# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي "الطبعات الحجرية" ؟

## علاء قلالا

السلام عليكم
لماذا سميت "الطبعات الحجرية" بهذا الاسم ؟؟

----------


## علاء قلالا

هل السؤال صعب ؟؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ينظر:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=38210

----------


## ابو زرعة

أضن أن المقصود والله أعلم هي تقنية Lithography هذه الطباعة تتم باختصار عن طريق الكتابة أو الرسم على حجر جبسي بواسطة الحبرو الماء وذهون... ومن تم تتم الطباعة على الورق بوضعه على الحجر... وهذه التقنية ضهرت في أوروبا في القرن 18عشر...في الرابط أعلاه لا توجد الإجابة عن السؤال لأن الأخ يستفسر عن ماهية الطباعة الحجرية...

----------


## شاهين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عن طباعة الحجر احب أن أنقل لكم  المعلومة التالية "
طباعة الحجر هي "أن يرسم (الناسخ )ما يريده بحبر زيتي أو قلم خاص ثم يلصقه بحجر أملس مستو، ويرطب الحجر بالماء ،فاذا مرت عليه الاسطوانة المدهونة حبراً استمدت الكتابة من الحبر وبقيت الأجزاء الرطبة نظيفة، ثم يضغط الورق على الحجر فتخرج الكتابة نظيفة وتسمى المطبعة التي تعمل هذا العمل مطبعة الحجر" تاريخ الادب العربي لحفني ناصف ص 110
المصدر: من كتاب تحقيق التراث ص 21 الحاشية للدكتور عبد الهادي الفضلي وقد ذكر معلومات اخري يمكن الرجوع اليها
والله اعلم

----------


## علاء قلالا

مطبعة بولاق كانت مطبعة حجرية أليس كذلك ؟؟
مع الشكر لجميع الأخوة.

----------

